
Find new friends in a new city - techrow
Is there an app or website set up to help people find friends in new cities? Connects through Facebook to find mutual friends and people with similar interests?
======
Yoh_bot
Recent transplant to Phoenix here. Came for our startup, honestly some of the
best luck I've had from an app is actually Tinder.

Just specify that you are new to the area and are mostly looking for new
friends. Add everyone's Snapchat you can find too, it will give you a real lay
of the land and what people enjoy doing / local culture etc.

~~~
techrow
Yeah I was thinking Tinder, good to see its been done before!

